# Madagascan Stick Insect, ACHRIOPTERA FALLAX



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[09.04.15]*_

I managed to get hold of some eggs of this stunning species so here's hoping that they hatch and I can raise them to adult!  



IMG_2562 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[24.04.15]*_

The first two hatchlings to say hello to the world.  



IMG_3636 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_3631 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_3635 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_3643 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[13.06.15]*_

Three 2nd instar nymphs and one 3rd instar nymph.



IMG_4569 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_4572 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[02.07.15]*_

The largest nymph.



IMG_5217 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[05.07.15][*_

I went to the Bugfest summer show today and managed to pick up an adult pair.  



IMG_5333 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5353 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5362 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[08.07.15]*_

Group photo time!  

I now currently have good examples of the wonderful species available in culture in the 3 orders of:
1. _Phasmatodea- Achrioptera fallax_
2. _Mantodea- Idolomantis diabolica_
3. _Coleoptera- Phalacrognathus muelleri_



IMG_5618 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[09.07.15]*_

The adult male showing his wings.



IMG_5490 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5492 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[11.07.19]*_

Mating pics.  



IMG_5580 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5546 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5533 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5543 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5557 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[17.07.15]*_

A video showing both the adults and their defense mechanism.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[19.07.15]*_

The eggs laid by the female so far.



IMG_5865 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[21.07.15]*_

A few photos of the adult male with the camera this time.



IMG_5906 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5884 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5874 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_5877 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[26.08.15]*_

Two nymphs in the bottom right of the photo.



IMG_8607 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[02.09.15]*_

The adult pair outdoors.



IMG_9158 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9150 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9156 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[15.09.15]*_

The colouration difference between a subadult and adult male.



IMG_9808 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[26.10.15]*_

Three adult males.



IMG_1547 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[29.10.15]*_

Adults from the original eggs I acquired back in April mating.  



IMG_1652 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_1653 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_1647 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Nov 23, 2015)

_*[21.11.15]*_

The first egg hatched today so I'm onto the 2nd generation with these as the males from the original eggs mated with the other female which these eggs came from.  



IMG_9621 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9625 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9636 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9615 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9647 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9666 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


IMG_9671 by Richard Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## Salmonsaladsandwich (Nov 23, 2015)

Oh wow it's these things! They're so beautiful! Also their little useless wings are comical.


----------



## MantidBro (Nov 24, 2015)

the males of this species are wicked cool!! awesome colors. Nice shots and updates man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jan 12, 2016)

Very beautiful. Oh, I miss my phasmid days.


----------



## Orin (Jun 25, 2016)

I thought this species couldn't be reared on bramble or oak?


----------



## Zeiss (Sep 18, 2016)

Do you have any tips for keeping the eggs?


----------

